# Baxter Controls, inc. joins ControlBooth.com



## baxtercontrols (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey ControlBooth.com Krewe,
The Pocket Console guy has joined the ControlBooth.com fray! Been watching this thing for a little while now and gotta say, I'm impressed. This site just rocks. Looking forward to being part of the party. 
Cheers,
Rob Baxter/BCi


----------



## soundlight (Dec 1, 2008)

Sweet! We have a regular pocket console (not the paged or memory one) that I use for troubleshooting. Works great. I can take it right to an offending fixture and flip through the channels to get things to work. Just did that this evening with a Roboscan that didn't want to open its shutter for me.

Anywho, welcome aboard, dive in.

Oh, and were you the one that invented the PAR-B-QUE for a tradeshow display?


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome to the booth, Rob. I've had a Pocket Console® for several years (it has blue buttons and is therefore an antique) and I love it. You'll see we recommend it often. It, the DMXTSTR, and the MicroTech DMX are my primary tools for DMX troubleshooting.


----------

